# IH 2400A serial number



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a IH 2400A but the serial number tag has been removed. I bought the tractor about 15 or 16 years ago. Is there any way to cross reference the engine or transmission casting to the serial number? Maybe some other numbers on the unit that could be used to cross ref. There is a number stamped on the engine (D-179) maybe that can be matched to the unit serial number. 

Any help is appreciated, Robert


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Robert,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

TM Tractor Parts has a website that may be helpful to you:

www.tmtractor.com/id/id_001.htm

This site shows you where to find the engine manufacturing date. If the engine is original to the tractor you can find the year it was manufactured.


----------



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks BigT i will give it a try.


----------

